# selling bud to ca medical dispensaries



## dudemanrob (Dec 12, 2009)

I am thinking about growing bud and selling it to the local medical marijuana dispensaries here in ca.  I was wondering how to legally get this set-up. Do I have to create a company? Is the profit I make taxable and if so, how do I go about paying the taxes?  Just looking for any information on selling bud to local dispensaries.


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 16, 2009)

if ur even thinking about doing this you should already know how it works.  Or just call a dispenary...?


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html 


> 9. The sale of marijuana or the discussion of sales is not allowed here.


----------

